# Cube CPU Upgrade



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

I am looking for some advice on upgrading a cube, I have a 450mhz cube and a friend with an mdd 1.25ghz he knows has a toasted psu that he is willing to give me. Bus speed aside and the assumption the 300pin daughter card is the same on both, could I theoretically do this cpu upgrade and/or would it run? I know the heat would be an issue but didn't they make upgrades for these in the past. If this won't work what is the fastest cpu upgrade I can expect? Thanks guys.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

I'm not entirely sure; but I seem to think the more powerful CPU would require a more robust PSU... also; I'd assume that you might want to run a better GPU if your modding the Cube as well. Which will also require more power.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

I am not sure if a G4 1.25 will work, but I upgraded mine to a dual 500 G4 with an upgraded video card.


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

thanks guys, I have my doubts it will work but I had to ask.


----------



## Mike457 (May 23, 2011)

You might take a look at http://www.cubeowner.com There are a lot of people there who could let you know. I have upgraded the CPU on a Cube before. The VRM is delicate. Because of the power supply and heat issues, I'd be reluctant to try modifying a Cube with anything but a Cube-specific CPU.


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks for the link Mike, looked around and found most posts about upgrading were old and everything pointed to the aftermarket kits no longer available.
I think I am going to wait it out until I can find some time to swap in the 500 that came with the deal.


----------



## Mike457 (May 23, 2011)

If you do post to the site, Kelman, there are active people who have done upgrades and can answer your questions. They helped me when I replaced the DVD burner in mine and replaced the hard drive with an SSD.


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks! I didn't think of that, I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## smashedbanana (Sep 23, 2006)

Back in the day I had a G4 Cube and upgraded it to a 1.25ghz
I purchased the sonnet kit (was like $600)

Howerver, 2 things

1 - you need to add a fan in the base. Sonnet included the fan in a G4 upgrade gube kit. It's a 80mm x 80mm x 15mm fan. The power connects to the hard drive power connector. You can get these easily.

2 - bus speed. The g4 cube is 100 bus if i recall. Maybe 66? It limits what cpus can go in. That G4 MDD cpu is likely 133 or 166 or something. Your safest bet is to get a cpu upgrade made for the cube. There were several (newertech, sonnet, etc.)


----------

